# pci flash memory - missing drivers? [Acer]



## illraiseyoumine (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a couple problems, all relating to the same thing, I think.
Recently I had to reboot my entire laptop and thus reinstall all my drivers. I thought I got them all but there's a few things I still can't do:
Play a DVD [It says WMP cannot play the DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer]
When I try to change the sound using the Fn keys, the screen no longer shows the increasing/decreasing green lines [Not so much of a problem...but it concerns me as to why it doesn't happen anymore!]
My SD/XD memory card slot no longer works.
Some of my keyboard keys are the wrong way i.e the @ and the " [I tried changing the language but it didn't work]


On my device manager, it says that the drivers are not installed for something called PCI Flash Memory.
What is this/how do I solve the above problems?


My laptop is an Acer Aspire 5102 [WLMi] with Windows XP Media Center Edition.


Thanks


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi illraiseyoumine Welcome to TSF
Have you went here and down loaded all the drives and installed them.
http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=725303&CFTOKEN=32782131


----------



## illraiseyoumine (Apr 20, 2008)

This is long overdue but - thank you! 
xxx


----------

